# 05 GTO/00 WS6 exhaust clips



## SiNFuLL (Aug 18, 2006)

Please excuse my recording skills!

Dad's '00 WS6-basically stock with no cats.
http://media.putfile.com/2000-WS6-Exhaust-Clip---ITSFST

My '05 GTO-SLP Longtube's, no cats, no xpipe, SLP Loudmouth 2 Mufflers.
http://media.putfile.com/2005-GTO-Exhaust-Clip---SiNFuLL


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

bad a s s:cool


----------

